# Yet another Cam question



## Buckeye11 (Jun 13, 2012)

So, after searching the internet for the past few weeks I have generated a list of parts that I feel like I would like to install while swapping out my lifters. My 2006 M6 LS2 GTO as developed a tick which got drastically worse after flushing the motor. So, I figured my first post on the forum should be about modifying the goat. Here is the list of what I am planning on doing:

Comp Cam 224/230-.581/.588 114 LSA
Trick Flow Chrome Moly Push Rods
GM Performance LS7 Lifters
.600 Lift Beehive Springs
Head and Cam Install Gasket Set

I am really looking for tips and trying to complete my shopping list. Now for my questions. First, is there anything else that I am leaving off that anyone can think of that I will need? I have heard cam gear conversion (1 bolt to 3 bolt)? I have also heard that I should do a trunion upgrade while I am at it? Oil Pump? Reusable cam bolt? I have not been able to find a step by step guide to changing the cam. I am sure that someone has done this and that I am just not searching the right things. Anyone know where to find it? I am novice to working on engines in cars but I am sure that I can figure it out (I have worked on motorcycles and atvs for years). If there is anyone in Eastern Virginia that wants to help by all means let me know! Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

How close are you to Burkeville?

Central Virginia Machine Service - Home of the ***** Engine!


Bear


----------



## Buckeye11 (Jun 13, 2012)

I live in Newport News. It's about 2 hours from Burkeville (120 miles)


----------



## L8R-GT (Jul 23, 2011)

yea I am getting ready to do the same just do a search on how to install a ls2 cam and you will find a few I have a pdf file but can't seem to get it to post I live in portsmouth ordered my cam from FTI


----------

